# 2007 AGA International Aquascaping Contest



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Fellow Aquascapers,

It is with great pleasure that the Aquatic Gardeners Association announces the opening of the 8th annual AGA International Aquascaping Contest on June 15th, 2007. As in the past, the contest will showcase some of the most striking and unique aquascapes the world over and often introduces the newest styles and designs emerging in the hobby today. We at the AGA hope to have another record turnout for the 2007 aquascaping contest and look forward and look forward to seeing the aquascapes as they are entered into the contest. Winners of the contest will be announced in November, 2007. Details can be found at: http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/

Finally, as in the past, this contest is only successful due to the efforts of the contest chairperson and his crew of volunteers. For this year's contest to be equally successful and meet the standards set in previous years, the AGA again needs volunteers to help with a wide variety of duties required to make the contest run smoothly. We are in need of some individuals to take the lead of four basic committees: Ribbons, Advertising, Graphic Design, Sponsorship, and finally Judges. Except for procuring judges, the duties will take little time and effort, but your efforts will be an important part in making this contest a success. So, come join in the fun!

We look forward to seeing the many wonderful aquascapes in the coming months and are sure we will be as surprised with some of the aquascapes as we have been in the past.

Sincere Regards,
Bailin Shaw
Aquascaping Contest Chair


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone wishing to help with the contest, please email me at: [email protected]

I look forward to getting a great crew together and making this year's contest another success.

Regards,
Bailin Shaw


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Bump.

Could the moderators make this a sticky?

Thanks.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Bailin,

I have a question....On the "Photo Release" form, the fax # provided does not pick-up (answer).
The "old" photo release form on the AGA web-site give Erik's address to mail them in.
How can I get my photo release form to the proper person?

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Roy,

I e-mailed a digital photo of the signed Photo Release Form to showcase "at" aquatic-gardeners "dot" org and Erik confirmed receipt within 24 hrs.

Good luck.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> I e-mailed a digital photo of the signed Photo Release Form to showcase "at" aquatic-gardeners "dot" org and Erik confirmed receipt within 24 hrs.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks George!!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

when is the entry deadline for this contest?


----------



## ufuc (May 1, 2007)

Hello

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

davis.1841 said:


> when is the entry deadline for this contest?


Entries are due by September 30th, and winners of the contest will be announced in November, 2007

PS : this year, I really love the Header of the contest, very good choice of tank :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Kookaburra


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

OK we know that is your tank in photo Kooka lol :heh:
BTW you must be very proud of this, no?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

are you supposed to sign your photos by hand and send to AGA? That part isn't totaly clear for me :/


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

> That part isn't totaly clear for me :/


I think you're not alone


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

Leonard,

You are supposed to sign a "Photo Release Form". If you will use an Internet submission option to enter the contest this form will be generated after you will complete upload of all your pictures. You will have to print the form, sign it and fax it or mail (as in through postal office) it to AGA, or you can scan or photograph it and e-mail the picture to AGA.

I hope this helps.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## Iwo (May 24, 2007)

photo of form is enught!... 

what is about this 5$?? you are in if you won pay it or not... is it a compulsory charge??


iwo.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks!  Then I take a pic with my camera on one of my hand-signed photos.

You are able to join the contest with max 3 entries/person. Every entry (tank) you submit to the contest costs 5$.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

gas said:


> BTW you must be very proud of this, no?


it is clear!


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

*2007 AGA Aquascaping Contest Update*

Dear Fellow Aquascapers,

With little over a month until the deadline for the 2007 AGA International Aquascaping Contest, it's time to get those tanks pruned and ready for pictures. Had more entries so far this year than in previous years. So, it is sure to be another great year of outstanding aquascapes with some stiff competition in a number of the categories.

As an added incentive to get those tanks ready and entered into this year's contest, the AGA will again have a number of awards to give to the best aquascapes of the various categories as well as ribbons for the tanks that place in the contest. With support from various vendors and national clubs, we should be able to provide some nice awards to the winning aquascapes.

So, get those tanks perfected and pictures shot. The September 30th deadline is fast approaching! We look forward to another year of exciting and dynamic aquascapes.

For more information about the contest, please visit the website: http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/. If your club or company would like to donate to the awards for this year's contest, please contact the AGA at [email protected].

Regards, 
Bailin Shaw 
Aquascaping Contest Chair


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: 2007 AGA Aquascaping Contest Update*

bump


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

Bailin,

Can one send Photo Release Form (PRF) before pictures are verified, or you have to wait till verification is done and there will be thumbnails of actual pictures shown on the PRF?

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Vladimir.

I'm actually uncertain how that works. Get in touch with Erik Olsen or Scott Hieber to get clarification of the PRF.

Bailin


----------



## ufuc (May 1, 2007)

Hi

The 2007 AGA International Aquascaping Contest is now officially closed for entries.(10.01.2007)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Gang

Should the rtesults be released any hour now?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

This is always like christmas - every year


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Can't Wait!! Anyone know when????


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Shouldnt it have happened already?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Well - they're some hours behind...


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I hear Sunday now. Apparently judges can't decide on 'Best of Show'...

I'm sure it will be worth the wait. I've entered 3 this year, just for fun!


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok fair enough but its absolutely killing me.

Its my first year entering, so while im not looking at receiving a prize i cant sleep waiting for the results haha.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Know what you mean. It's definitely on my mind too. I entered 3 this year as well-- hope all went well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Roll on tomorrow, not long now....

I've only entered my one. Good luck to you too, not that you need it Steven!!

Tom


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok well its sunday, 5.43pm here in melbourne, australia and im busting lol.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry dude, it's not even 1:00 in the morning here on the WEST coast of America. xD Probably have to wait until it's "really sunday" (people are awake etc.) here. lol I hope

Might take a few more days . . . xD


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Steven

Il shut the laptop and pretend its the 3rd and await tomorow lol.

Cheers dude


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Stupid time!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Man, just woke up 2 hrs earlier than I wanted to, and they're still not up! xD


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Download the torrent file if you want to view the results right now, Im about half way through downloading using Azereus, I don't think the result site will go live until much later today US time which will probably be tomorrow morning the 5th in europe.

http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/viewtopic.php?t=937


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

oh yeah and leave your client open for others to share, I will leave mine open for some time

Edit: Well I have viewed all the entries and winners and will not comment at this point I don't want to spoil the fun for others, I just wanted to say kudos to the creators of the file, its an excellent way to view all the entries and I would definitely recommend it, you basically get the whole website as you would when its live on the AGA site and it works wonderfully well, flawless.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Ohhh they are good this year - congrats steven with our WK


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Pjerrot-- if I'm honest I am feeling a bit disheartened in regards to the judging on my other tanks, but I can also understand it. BTW, did you enter? I don't believe I saw your tank among the entries.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

It was a wonderful turnout with tons of great tanks. I think it was said by Karen via emails, that this year we had the most tanks to judge and the least amount of time to do it. I think that showed through a bit in the amount that we were able to comment. I know I wanted to comment on a lot more but just didn't have time. 

That said, I'd be happy to talk with anyone on any of the tanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Gomer said:


> It was a wonderful turnout with tons of great tanks. I think it was said by Karen via emails, that this year we had the most tanks to judge and the least amount of time to do it. I think that showed through a bit in the amount that we were able to comment. I know I wanted to comment on a lot more but just didn't have time.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to talk with anyone on any of the tanks.


I'd love to hear any comments / criticisms on my "Rotala Rainbow" tank please.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Aaron, please PM me the link and I'll reply back to you


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not quite sure what to think about this year's contest. It's obvious which of the aquascapes were entered by folks who placed very highly in the ADA contest. Unfortunately they more often than not got some of the highest prizes. I'm not saying that's a bad thing in general, but for some reason this year it's left a bad taste in my mouth. Overall I think the tanks were as good as last year's and the number of participants was fantastic! I've got to give all the judges serious credit for judging all of those in the short time allotted. 

Even so, I'm sorely dissapointed in the biotope section this year. (Am I a broken record?) The setup Chong Ah Guan is the best biotope aquarium I have ever seen! Yes, there are far too many fish in that tiny aquarium, but I could otherwise swear I was swimming in the water with the fish. It seems that this is becoming more and more influenced by the aquascape portion than the biotope portion of the name where comparing it to more traditional aquascape standards is more important than aquascaping for a natural appearance.  Yeah, I'm a broken record. 

Where were all the US participants? Are we getting enough internet activity and recognition from our forums? Are we not feeling up to par? 

Overall I think the judging reflected the quality of the aquascapes and I was very happy to see more setups from people who weren't in the top 50 of the ADA contest. I'm kind of upset that some of the top ADA participants also participated in the AGA as it definitely skewed the data set, so to speak. Still, some of my favorite aquariums didn't place this year and were clearly designed and maintained by the "Everyman/Everywoman" aquarist. 

Thank you all who participated. I look forward to joining you again next year.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

^
You know what Phil-- I got a lot of respect for you but I got to tell you (and this is a bit of my bad mood talking) that I don't want to hear it.

Here's an American *pointing at himself* who entered 3 scapes into the contest that he worked very hard on. Including the 2nd place in Biotope, and so I'm a bit nerfed by your comment about the weakness of Biotope.

_Also including_ my entry to the *ADA Contest* which by the way, *beat both Wayne Sham and Alan Chan* of CAU in that round. The cards _fell differently_ by this judging panel, and I'm not going to cry about it-- those guys are great scapers too.

_BUT_ I really don't want to hear anyone look down on the work of our American scapers because I know I for one gave it my all. If you think we didn't show well, then you should go and make the scape that will beat the pants off of all those foreigners.

Believe me, I'm going to keep trying as hard as hell too. I may not have done well this contest, but I'm only going to work to get better. If anything, I _still_ feel the encouragement that at least Amano-sensei rated my work highly, and damn I'm going to work hard to not disappoint next year.

*edit* sigh, I can understand the sentiment about the ADA contest's impact on the AGA contest. Meh, maybe I won't enter the AGA contest next year then. :/


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I agree with Phil about the high placing ADA tanks. I mean, the three that won the first 3 aquatic garden catagories were, guess what? High ranking ADA scapes, with the ADA winner getting best of show. Fine, they're awesome tanks and deserve to win, but it does leave you feeling a bit "meh" lol. 

I wouldn't agree about the Biotopes being a disappointment, but Chong Ah Guan's tank was definitely my favourite there too. Jeff Senske's tank did nothing for me really, and the puffer wouldn't really fit long term. I did like Steven's idea of the Wabi Kusa though, as it's different and locally collected!

Tom


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Steve,

Please don't misunderstand, I'm not complaining, I'm being curious. I saw a ton of participation from international aquascapers compared to people from the US. I'm curious to know why a lot of the people from the US didn't participate this year. For myself, because of a divorce and a very chaotic past year and a half I haven't been doing much in the way of aquarium keeping for the past two years. The fact of my lack of participation was I just didn't have anything to enter. I'm wondering what the reasons many of the other people who used to be standard participants aren't doing it anymore.

Across the board I was very pleased with the judging and feel that given the submissions and the judging criteria they were the proper choices. As far as the "ADA entries" goes it's clear that the difference between those entries and those of the rest of the field is huge. I'm glad to see such high quality participation but it also makes me sad because in some cases it left no opportunity for the rest of the participants. 

On the biotope category. Given the criteria the judges have to work under the judging was proper. I like the #1 tank and think it's a very pretty aquascape with a very generalized "African Theme". Likewise with your Wabi Kusa. It's a gorgeous piece of work, was executed very well, and deserves the ranking it got under the current judging criteria. My dismay stems from the construct of the judging criteria where the aquascaping component of the rubric is still so heavily weighted and the general thought of "aquascape" means Aquatic Garden and not Natural Re-creation. 

I apologize if you felt I was coming down on you or making less of your efforts. You're an outstanding aquatic artist and have done some pretty awesome stuff. Credit is due where credit is due.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I was going to say the results are back, but looks like I missed a few posts somewhere and it's old news 

Oh well


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Steven - I had 2 tanks, but i fell like waiting until they were at their best. I could have sent in an unfinished scape though, but i didn't feel like it.

http://www.akvarieplanter.dk/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=642&user_id=5 (not finished by a mile...)

Nice to see a dane entering though (Ole P.), and i hope to enter next year.

As for AGA/ADA - i like that the competition from ADA (CAU mostly) has raised the overall quality in AGA. 
I can understand why some feel like its wrong to enter 2 competitions with the same tank, but then again, someone else just has to knock it up a notch. 
AGA is more "international" to mee, than ADA, due to the ratio of asian vs. rest of world in ADA - but then again - we (europe/america) just has to work harder and produce better scapes - like steven does 

Poland and france had a lot of good tanks. It really shows that something is happening all over the world.

I agree, that biotope is weak again this year - but im feeling that the WK/NA aquascaping culture is going to influence into the biotope area over some time. WK/NA has a lot that can be used in the biotope, and soon i think people will consider wheter there WK/NA is into the regular scapes or into biotope.

As for judging - AGA and ADA really seperates here, mostly due to the NA scapes is valued higher in ADA than in AGA, and some people tent to forget the "rules" in aquascaping. I feel that AGA is stricter in judging among the lines of - like Phil said - aquatic garden.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

How about Oliver Knott's tank with the pirahna! Yikes! Tell me you wouldn't be at least a little nervous every time you stuck your hand in there. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

For the record that 1st place Biotope is not my tank-- I just took the photo. It was done by Holt harlan, a senior member/Project Manager here at ADG.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

For the record, I intentionally stayed away from the aquascaping forums and people's journals for several month. Out of all 200+ tanks, I ONLY knew 3 of them. The ADA 1st place (which btw, wasn't my favorite tank ), Jeff's and the Hawaiian coast recreation from Steven.

Other than those, I went at it blindly without having much bias from the ADA results.

It was really interesting seeing the judges relative ranks. Some tanks we really agreed on while others it was really spread. It might be an artifact of the structured scoring (which, I personally don't think is the best way to judge this type of thing. I personally hate the Viability portion), or the tastes of the judges. Some tanks that didn't place that thought should have, very well may have ranked highly with 1 or 2 judges and poorly with another.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Unfortunately it is kind of a grey area on the biotope side, and Phil I'd agree that it'd be nice to see more "Down to Earth" scapes there. :/

Karen may not be right about my fish, but she'd have been right if she pointed out streams in hawaii are far from having pretty white sand. LOL

I'd agree that the judging criteria could be changed for the better there, to make a category that really is different from the others.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I still really want to see (or do if I can get a really big tank) a really hardcore blackwater tank. Perhaps I'll be able to do one in a few years


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Gomer said:


> It was a wonderful turnout with tons of great tanks. I think it was said by Karen via emails, that this year we had the most tanks to judge and the least amount of time to do it. I think that showed through a bit in the amount that we were able to comment. I know I wanted to comment on a lot more but just didn't have time.
> 
> That said, I'd be happy to talk with anyone on any of the tanks.


I did say it, and boy, was this year a tough job! But I'm around too, and am happy to discuss tanks if people want.

Karen


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> >>Even so, I'm sorely dissapointed in the biotope section this year. (Am I a broken record?) The setup Chong Ah Guan is the best biotope aquarium I have ever seen! <<
> 
> I agree. It was outstanding!
> 
> ...


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Gomer said:


> For the record, I intentionally stayed away from the aquascaping forums and people's journals for several month. Out of all 200+ tanks, I ONLY knew 3 of them. The ADA 1st place (which btw, wasn't my favorite tank ), Jeff's and the Hawaiian coast recreation from Steven.
> 
> Other than those, I went at it blindly without having much bias from the ADA results.
> 
> It was really interesting seeing the judges relative ranks. Some tanks we really agreed on while others it was really spread. It might be an artifact of the structured scoring (which, I personally don't think is the best way to judge this type of thing. I personally hate the Viability portion), or the tastes of the judges. Some tanks that didn't place that thought should have, very well may have ranked highly with 1 or 2 judges and poorly with another.


What I think is interesting, is that for one tank, you'd have 2 (or 3) judges in good agreement, and one just way off. Then on another tank, you'd have the same ratio of agreement, but it would be different judges thet were in agreement.

In places where I really disagree with another judge, I like to see the other person's comments. Often, I can appreciate the REASON for their decision, even if I still don't agree. Unfortunately, it was just such a HUGE undertaking this year that most of the judges didn't have time to comment on the majority of tanks.

Karen


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I really thought this tank was gonna atleast hit 3rd place and wassnt even ranked.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=57

By far my favorite....


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Gomer said:


> For the record, I intentionally stayed away from the aquascaping forums and people's journals for several month. Out of all 200+ tanks, I ONLY knew 3 of them. The ADA 1st place (which btw, wasn't my favorite tank ), Jeff's and the Hawaiian coast recreation from Steven.
> 
> Other than those, I went at it blindly without having much bias from the ADA results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Im pretty suppriced too with Oles tank... And to my big supprice i found out a Dane got ranked 616 the in ADA contest. Never heard of the guy (And i think of my self of having a count of mostly all aquascapers in denmark...)


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

As I know Ole Pedersen who entered this year's AGA is not the one you are thinking of. Just the same names but not the same people


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

chester said:


> As I know Ole Pedersen who entered this year's AGA is not the one you are thinking of. Just the same names but not the same people


Well, I know both of the Danish Ole P's... is it one of them, (and WHICH one) or is it yet another one?<g>

Karen


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I for one am very pleased with the comments left on my entry. 

Karen you are right...the tank did seem lifeless. I had Wild Green neons in this tank and all they ever did was hide.

Thanks to Karen, Justin and Tony for all the hard work.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Theres 2: Jan Ole Pedersen (http://www.pbase.com/plantella/ole) and Ole Pedersen (http://www.bio-web.dk/op/)

Both work for Tropica, one way or the other, and Entry #119 "Green eruption" : is from Ole Pedersen.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> Theres 2: Jan Ole Pedersen (http://www.pbase.com/plantella/ole) and Ole Pedersen (http://www.bio-web.dk/op/)
> 
> Both work for Tropica, one way or the other, and Entry #119 "Green eruption" : is from Ole Pedersen.


Yes, I know there are two, and I know them both. But I still don't know WHICH one submitted the aquascape in the contest!


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> I for one am very pleased with the comments left on my entry.
> 
> Karen you are right...the tank did seem lifeless. I had Wild Green neons in this tank and all they ever did was hide.
> 
> Thanks to Karen, Justin and Tony for all the hard work.


Doncha hate that when you THINK you've picked nice fish, and then they hide?<g>

It's a shame, because otherwise, I REALLY liked your tank! Great job.

Karen


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Karen - read my post again:



> Entry #119 "Green eruption" : is from Ole Pedersen.


*Not* _Jan_ Ole pedersen.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Many thanks to Karen and Tony for their comments on my three entries.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=22
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=95
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=104

Very helpful and insightful. I look forward to next year's contest...

PS I'm looking forward to meeting Ole next month when he visits the UK.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

gf225 said:


> PS I'm looking forward to meeting Ole next month when he visits the UK.


Which one? lol

Tom


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

K Randall said:


> Phil Edwards said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just like to give credit where credit is due, and congratulate the maker on a really exemplary tank.
> ...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

In my opinion, the goal to develop aquascaping should not be to create "tiers" of competitition-- IMO, there's not enough competition to go around yet. 200 in the AGA, 1200 in the ADA, and these contests are on a WORLD WIDE basis.

I understand that just handling 200 is a lot of work for AGA, but for a world wide competition to only have 200 competitors? Compared to other hobbies/interests/artforms, I have to say that is still very, very small. In my opinion, we should want to continue to see greater numbers and higher level among competitors in aquascaping.

I'm not exactly sure what the effects of competing against great aquascapers has on the participation in the hobby, but I can hardly believe it would act as a deterant and dishearten folks from participating. If anything, with the increasingly high levels of aquascaping, I think we're seeing more excitement, more participation and higher levels of aquascaping overall everywhere.

To this day, seeing the great scapes (especially those done by Amano) is still what draws folks into this hobby, and what makes it really incredible to anyone who happens to come accross our community. That reaction-- DAMN I had no IDEA something so INCREDIBLE existed! Is still what's helping us grow, and will help aquascaping to receive wider recognition as an art form.

Just my 2 cents about the importance of encouraging/showing very high level scapes at any point we can.


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it can work both ways. Some people might enter just to be judged on the same level in the same competition as these great scapes, but others might be put off by such a high level of aquascaping.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Many thanks to Karen and Tony for their comments on my three entries.
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=22
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=95
> ...


I'm even more impressed now, knowing that all three of these tanks are yours. I like them all very much, and I like the fact that they are all beautiful as well as non-fussy tanks!

Karen


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Phil Edwards said:


> K Randall said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if you're familiar with NASCAR racing but a trend as built up over the past couple years of their highest division drivers (Nextel Cup) racing in their 2nd highest division (Busch, or used to be). These drivers routinely win the races and take the highest placing in the circuit to the detriment of the drivers who's greatest achievements to date have been racing in this 2nd division. They've worked their hardest only to have someone from a higher level of competition come in and ruin the level of competition for the field because they're so much better drivers. That's kind of how I'm seeing the situation with some of these entries. For the most part the level of this year's competition was very close in my eyes and could have gone in a million different directions if some entries weren't there. On some level it just feels to me like "stealing the show" and making light of an otherwise very competitive field.
> ...


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Very well said.



Steven_Chong said:


> In my opinion, the goal to develop aquascaping should not be to create "tiers" of competitition-- IMO, there's not enough competition to go around yet. 200 in the AGA, 1200 in the ADA, and these contests are on a WORLD WIDE basis.
> 
> I understand that just handling 200 is a lot of work for AGA, but for a world wide competition to only have 200 competitors? Compared to other hobbies/interests/artforms, I have to say that is still very, very small. In my opinion, we should want to continue to see greater numbers and higher level among competitors in aquascaping.
> 
> ...


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

messy_da_legend said:


> I think it can work both ways. Some people might enter just to be judged on the same level in the same competition as these great scapes, but others might be put off by such a high level of aquascaping.


That's where I would hope local clubs (and small web communities) would start to take up the slack with local competitions.

Karen


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

All I have to add is that I am already looking forward to AGA2008. Tomorrow I get my plants in to start up something new


----------

